# second-hand smoke



## Mieka

Second hand smoke = Tweedehands Rook?

Or is there another phrase I should use?

This is for a speaking exam.

Thanks


----------



## Peterdg

Hmm. I don't know what you mean with "second hand smoke".


----------



## Mieka

Peterdg said:


> Hmm. I don't know what you mean with "second hand smoke".



It's kind of a phenomenon here in the UK, it's the smoke given off by the smoker. This smoke then is breathed in by nearby people. I hope that makes sense? I don't remember hearing much about it back in the Netherlands so it seems like it might not even exist as a term there?


----------



## Peterdg

As far as I know, there is no official term for the smoke itself but there is a term for the act of inhaling that smoke: "passief roken".


----------



## Pays-Bas

To inhale second-hand smoke = andermans rook inademen

In study reports: (de gevolgen van) passief roken (as Peterdg mentioned already)


----------



## eno2

Meeroken?
Yes!
www.rokeninfo.nl/publiek/werking-risicos/*meeroken*_Meeroken_ of passief roken is het blootgesteld worden aan tabaksrook in de omgeving.

Dan geef ik de voorkeur aan meeroken als één woord i.p.v. twee.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, _meeroken _is het woord! _Passief roken_ heeft iets meer cachet, maar komt op hetzelfde neer.


----------

